Ask HN: Now that we can change our header bar color, what's your best and why? - chdaniel
======
dang
pg added this in 2008:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97573)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20080115223854/http://ycombinato...](https://web.archive.org/web/20080115223854/http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html?12jan08)

You probably noticed because your karma crossed the threshold not too long
ago.

~~~
chdaniel
oh damn, it makes sense now. thanks for pointing it! I'd delete the question
if I could, but I suppose that's not what "hide" does?

~~~
dang
'hide' just hides it from your own view. We can delete the post if you want,
but I don't see anything wrong with it! It might help other people become
aware of or learn the history that feature.

~~~
chdaniel
sweet! for anyone reading this from the future: hello

